
It's 2020, and I'm Still Getting Plain Text Credentials via Email - peepnoop
https://garrettyamada.com/its-2020-and-im-still-getting-plain-text-credentials-via-email/
======
theandrewbailey
Add to [https://plaintextoffenders.com/](https://plaintextoffenders.com/)

